# Anybody have experience with Twine?



## C07713r (Oct 26, 2018)

I have started working on an interactive story in Twine. However, I have several questions that I can't seem to find the answers to on the wiki. I would like to talk with somebody who has experience with Twine so I can ask them questions rather than continuously ask on this forum. Would anybody be willing to drop me a line? You can drop a line via: 

_FA: C07713r
Eka's Portal: Collier_


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 19, 2018)

C07713r said:


> I have started working on an interactive story in Twine. However, I have several questions that I can't seem to find the answers to on the wiki. I would like to talk with somebody who has experience with Twine so I can ask them questions rather than continuously ask on this forum. Would anybody be willing to drop me a line? You can drop a line via:
> 
> _FA: C07713r
> Eka's Portal: Collier_


I've had the software for a while. I'll probably be using next month once my schedule frees up significantly. Let me know if you would be interested in muddling through the software together.


----------



## arctophily (Nov 20, 2018)

i've also made a few things with twine -- it might be more amateurish than your average programmer's expertise, but i'd love to try and help where i can!


----------



## crackedrenamon (Dec 17, 2018)

It's, kind of limiting.

A good program to look into is ADRIFT, it's text adventure and has a slight learning curve, but it has more options, helpful forum and wiki, and laid out better in my honest opinion.


----------



## FurryWurry (Jan 29, 2019)

I find trying to guess what someone else might guess (Adrift) is more difficult than explicitly specifying the options (Twine). The latter makes it easier for the reader, too, I think. Perhaps it’s also a difference in the goals of the author. Twine might be better when the intent is more story oriented.


----------

